# Atheros 9287 problems



## Netas3k (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello,

I recently install_ed_ FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE[*]. I have an Atheros PCIe WiFi card (Atheros 9287). My problem is that FreeBSD seems to connect and authenticate to my wireless properly and everything seems to work. Until you reach about 250 KB/s speed on a download and it just hangs. Then pings are very slow or it doesn't ping at all. I ran `wpa_supplicant` manually to see how it reacts. When the internet hangs it doesn't seem to do anything, only after some time it disconnects and reconnects.

My rc.conf for my wireless:


```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="mode 11ng ssid Liepynas channel 11:ht/40- WPA DHCP"
```

My wpa_supplicant.conf:


```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
eapol_version=2
ap_scan=1
fast_reauth=1
network={
        ssid="my_ssid"
        scan_ssid=1
        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
        psk="pass"
}
```
I'm running a Wireless N router with WPA2-PSK AES encryption.

Thanks in advance,

Netas3k

[*] Proper capitalization of FreeBSD versions: http://goo.gl/2ANCE


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2013)

First off, don't change defaults unless it is required.  Don't set the SSID in rc.conf, that is handled in wpa_supplicant.conf.  Don't set the channels.

Last I knew, 80211.n only worked in FreeBSD 10-CURRENT.

scan_ssid=1 says your access point is using a "hidden" SSID.  It is not really hidden, and that tends to cause more problems than the imagined extra security provides.


----------



## Netas3k (Jul 11, 2013)

Well per your wiki https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath(4)/80211n*.* It's 11n is supported since FreeBSD-HEAD which per my knowledge is FreeBSD-CURRENT*.* I may be wrong, I'm new in FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't understand what you are saying.  "Head" is currently FreeBSD 10-CURRENT.  FreeBSD 9.1 is not head.  Last I knew, the 802.11n support in FreeBSD-CURRENT had not been MFCed to FreeBSD 9.x.


----------



## Netas3k (Jul 12, 2013)

Well let's not focus on the 802.11n support. Since on 11g the problem persists.


----------



## Netas3k (Jul 12, 2013)

Something new that I found out. When I download files for a port and it hangs, it seems like all the network hangs. I can't even access SSH over cable which shouldn't be affected by WiFi. The system itself seems to work just fine.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jul 12, 2013)

From wiki


> AR9227/AR9287
> 
> interrupt read-and-clear bug



I would ask the freebsd-wireless@ list, as it looks like a possible driver problem or a missing implementation.


----------

